# Forming 5 Gallon Planted



## greenjoe (Jan 14, 2006)

Well here's a kinda quick build of a rather simple aquascape: I used some easy to keep plants to form this: java fern (narrow), moss, HC, and some bladderwort. I feel I shouldn't have used the bladderwort in this tank and left some of the sand in the front visible. It looks a bit too crowded. This was sort of a just for fun aquascape. I wanted to do some aquascaping, but I don't have the time to devote maintaining a new aquarium. Thus the setup did not have time to develop and set in roots and mature. It was setup for a about an hour while the dust settled. I set it up and then took it down after taking pictures. Although the major reason for taking it down, was that I forgot that the 5 gallon had a major crack in it (Hence not filled to the top, although I think it worked for this situation).


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 14, 2006)

Here's the pics:


----------



## greenjoe (Jan 14, 2006)

Here's the reverse view: as you can see the crack at the top. The one with silicon is actually sealed up.


----------



## stagger19 (Nov 19, 2007)

dam thats a crack. Good u took it down, that wouldnt look to good IMHO


----------

